# New Owner, Cannot get tractor to move



## JohnDeere212 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I just got a 1979 John Deere 212. I cannot get the tractor to move at all. It starts fine, but it feels like the brake is on. There is no pedal on the right side (from seated perspective) only a pedal on the left. When I push the tractor, the back wheels do not roll, they slide on the ground. I have put the tractor in gear, released the clutch and put the speed selector(?-level on right) foward. Still nothing. If you can help me out at all, I would really appreciate it.
Mike


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum

Did the tractor work fine then just quit? Did it show any other symptoms prior to stopping? This would make it easier to diagnose

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

hmmm, sounds to me like some investiagating will have to happen. A common issue with some of the mowers i had. But is there a oil filler neck somewhere under the hood or somewhere near the rear end? if so fill it with fluid, i cant remember if it was tranny fluid or hydraulic fluid. My neighbor hyas the 316 JD, looks very similar but more rare. Let us know if this helps.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i am trying to remember the filler necks on his tractor. fill em with some fluid, the tranny might be froze up or something.


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum
> 
> Did the tractor work fine then just quit? Did it show any other symptoms prior to stopping? This would make it easier to diagnose
> ...


Like Andy said...NEED MORE DETAILS...


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

dont say that


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Nice piece of self promotion there Farmlandguy. Maybe TF admin ought to contact you for advertising support. :dazed: 

Andy


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *Nice piece of self promotion there Farmlandguy. Maybe TF admin ought to contact you for advertising support. :dazed:
> 
> Andy *


3 posts and 2 of them recommend another forum...

Gee...what could possibly be misunderstood about that...

By the way, it appears the OP was a one time pass-thru...


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah, dont post up the website if it has a forum, (archdean) ....


----------

